# Linterna con bateria de celular



## RiPeRcOp (Dic 20, 2007)

Hola, queria saber si es posible ponerle una bateria de celular a una linterna. Es que resulta ser que en mi atico encontre una linterna viejisima y resulta ser que esta tiene bateria, el problema es que la bateria se mojo y se perdio en el camino , estaba toda podrida etc. Resulta que tengo un viejo celular Motorola Nextel (despues posteo la serie y todo eso) que tiene una bateria nueva, y queria saber si se puede usar para la linternita . Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

Correcto, poder se puede, ahora abría que ver como haces para adaptarla, y que "foquito" pretendes prender con la batería, aunque no creo que tengas problemas con eso, pero suelen de de 3,6v esas baterías..


----------



## RiPeRcOp (Dic 21, 2007)

Mira, yo sero electronica. Jamas toque otra cosa que no sea 2 pilas AA y una lamparita con alambre de cobre . Aqui te dejo unas imagenes, de la lamparita, la bateria, y la linterna. Otra cosa, se puede hacer un cargador para la bateria, por que no tengo el cargador de ese celular 

Bateria Litio 3,6v


Coneccion de la bateria:


Linterna por dentro:
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1287/dsc01014lu3.jpg

Lamparita 2,5v:


PD: la linterna tiene 2 lamparitas, la segunda, parece como las lamparitas de las luces de navidad.


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

Si es posible, se puede, el único problema es la realización práctica de hacerle el cargador, (hay un buen tutorial por ahí de un cargador), y como hacer el contacto de la batería..

A otro cosa.. es para un general.

últimamente suben fotos pero se ven para el carajo, están fuera de foco.. si no son nítidas, no las suban porque no sirven!..


----------

